# Spotted marsh frogs



## TheQueenOfFrogs (May 27, 2016)

Hi all

I have 2 very cute little spotted marsh frogs.

I am wanting to create an enviroment for them that imitates their natural enviroment. 

Was wondering if anyone had any advice on what to get. 

Thanks heaps


----------



## GBWhite (May 28, 2016)

http://www.hornsby.nsw.gov.au/media...rdens-for-wildlife/Build-a-mini-frog-pond.pdf


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 29, 2016)

Contact the good folks at Frog Arcade , they are doing some great work at helping re-establish frogs and have successful frog breeding programs , I expect they'll be happy to give some good husbandry and enclosure set up advice if you contact them and ask them SPECIFIC TARGETED QUESTIONS.

The keepers at the Gosford Reptile Park will likely be helpful too if you send them an email and follow up with a phone call.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 29, 2016)

The Amphibian Research Centre (a Victorian based group) is an experienced and reliable source of information on our frogs. They produced this care sheet... https://frogs.org.au/x/media/cs-limnodynastes.pdf


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 29, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> The Amphibian Research Centre (a Victorian based group) is an experienced and reliable source of information on our frogs. They produced this care sheet... https://frogs.org.au/x/media/cs-limnodynastes.pdf


also known as Frog Arcade ... many of us buy our bulk feeder insects from them too.


----------

